# Changer les données du jeu



## Aithria

Salve a tutti,
nel dominio delle espressioni idiomatiche francesi mi sono imbattuta in
_*Changer les donnés du jeu *_
frase che, nel suo senso figurato, alcuni vocabolari italiani traducono
_*Rivoltare la frittata*_

Ho provato a digitarlo su internet, ed ottengo solo istruzioni di siti di poker on-line. I miei dubbi sono dunque questi:


la frase è davvero ancora in uso corrente?
E' corretta la traduzione che ho trovato?
Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Piero.G

_In senso figurativo_ 

changer les données du jeu - > cambiare le carte in tavola


----------



## DearPrudence

> 1. frase è davvero ancora in uso corrente?


Hmm, non so. Personalmente io direi:
*"changer la donne"*


----------



## matoupaschat

In effetti, io ho l'impressione di essere di fronte a due espressioni che sono state fusionate. "Changer le jeu/la donne" da una parte, e "les données du problème" dall'altra.
EDIT: Ad ogni modo, l'espressione è del tutto attuale e comprensibile.


----------



## Aithria

Merci à tous


----------

